# outboard toolrest?



## nwcatman (Sep 27, 2008)

i am considering an outboard tool rest setup for my old rockwell/delta lathe (pic in album) and would appreciate any plans/thoughts/ideas/advice you experts have on the matter.  thanks


----------



## jjudge (Sep 28, 2008)

I've got an older Rockwell/Delta lathe, also  -- similar/different than yours.

I have seen outboard toolrests on ebay, but very very expensive.
The ones I've seen look like cast iron pipe.

So, I've always thought to make one some day.

-- joe


----------



## jharvey1309 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a vicmarc outboard tool rest it's amazing but it's expensive.


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 28, 2008)

I used a 150 lb.-- 6 x6-- heavy wall square steel tubing with a 12 inch sq base that is 2 inchs thick.
Works great and doesn't move around.


----------



## nwcatman (Sep 29, 2008)

Gary Max said:


> I used a 150 lb.-- 6 x6-- heavy wall square steel tubing with a 12 inch sq base that is 2 inchs thick.
> Works great and doesn't move around.


got a pic by any chance? i am thinking about filling a 5 gallon bucket w/cement with a big pipe coming out of it.


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 29, 2008)

Don't forget that the outboard thread on your spindle will probably be a reverse thread so you will need a special faceplate and your scroll chucks won't fit.


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 29, 2008)

I will post a pic for you later today.---Most of the home made ones I have seen----use a old tire rim for a base.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 29, 2008)

Randy_ said:


> Don't forget that the outboard thread on your spindle will probably be a reverse thread so you will need a special faceplate and your scroll chucks won't fit.



Huh? Same spindle, same thread. What are you trying to say?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 29, 2008)

Gary Max said:


> I will post a pic for you later today.---Most of the home made ones I have seen----use a old tire rim for a base.



That is what I am considering doing. The wheel with a vertical steel tube fitted with a handle threaded so I can adjust height then a modified banjo for the actual rest. Might be awkward for foot placement but will be inexpensive and will work.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 29, 2008)

Gary Max said:


> I will post a pic for you later today.---Most of the home made ones I have seen----use a old tire rim for a base.



Gary,
I'll be interested to see your picture... I used an old cat litter bucket filled with gravel and Qwikcrete to make a stand to hold my DC intake hose and was thinking of the same thing for an outboard tool rest... My Jet has an outboard 'extension' to the tool rest, but it's pretty punky and flexes some, plus you have to take the tool rest off the right side of the headstock and move it to the left side to get proper leverage on an outboard turning.


----------



## nwcatman (Sep 29, 2008)

Gary Max said:


> I will post a pic for you later today.---Most of the home made ones I have seen----use a old tire rim for a base.


i have a grinding wheel/wire wheel set up on a tire rim but it rocks a little so i don't think it would be a good thing for a toolrest.


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's what mine looks like


----------



## nwcatman (Sep 29, 2008)

Randy_ said:


> Don't forget that the outboard thread on your spindle will probably be a reverse thread so you will need a special faceplate and your scroll chucks won't fit.



you are RIGHT! back to the drawing board i guess. dam.


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 29, 2008)

Heck I just run the lathe in reverse---they also make left handed treads.
Don't give up so fast.


----------



## nwcatman (Sep 29, 2008)

nope, not giving up, just taking another look. my motor doesn't run in reverse, just my finances.


----------



## DocStram (Sep 29, 2008)

There were plans for building your own .... and anchoring it to your lathe .... in an older issue of WD.   We talked about this a while back.  Let me check the archives.

Here it is ......  http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=34090&highlight=outboard

WD Winter, 2008


----------



## nwcatman (Sep 29, 2008)

DocStram said:


> There were plans for building your own .... and anchoring it to your lathe .... in an older issue of WD.   We talked about this a while back.  Let me check the archives.
> 
> Here it is ......  http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=34090&highlight=outboard
> 
> WD Winter, 2008


there was no link


----------



## marcruby (Sep 29, 2008)

This is when the Jet 1642 and mustard monster owners smirk.  I just run the head to the other end of the lathe, move the chip can and start turning..



Gary Max said:


> Heck I just run the lathe in reverse---they also make left handed treads.
> Don't give up so fast.


----------



## nwcatman (Sep 29, 2008)

marcruby said:


> This is when the Jet 1642 and mustard monster owners smirk.  I just run the head to the other end of the lathe, move the chip can and start turning..


i hope ur  JET freezes up this winter.


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 29, 2008)

Machines that run don't freeze--they just cool off until they are needed.
They aren't like key boards


----------



## marcruby (Sep 30, 2008)

I think I've figured out how to run water pipes through the headstock and heat my workshop this winter.  Just think a winter when I won't have to show up in the emergency ward with frostbite...

>



Gary Max said:


> Machines that run don't freeze--they just cool off until they are needed.
> They aren't like key boards


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 30, 2008)

Randy_ said:


> Don't forget that the outboard thread on your spindle will probably be a reverse thread so you will need a special faceplate and your scroll chucks won't fit.




Randy,
I'm being a little dense right now, so you'll have to explain this.... The headstock on my lathe rotates outboard and turns the same way outboard as it does over the ways... I just have to step left a little and move the tool rest to the left side of the headstock, otherwise, nothing has changed......  what am I missing??


----------



## marcruby (Sep 30, 2008)

Most headstocks don't rotate.  Or slide to the other end of their bed either.  For those lathes the only choice is to switch to the other side of the headstock....  Or buy another lathe.

Marc




ozmandus said:


> Randy,
> I'm being a little dense right now, so you'll have to explain this.... The headstock on my lathe rotates outboard and turns the same way outboard as it does over the ways... I just have to step left a little and move the tool rest to the left side of the headstock, otherwise, nothing has changed......  what am I missing??


----------



## nwcatman (Sep 30, 2008)

marcruby said:


> Most headstocks don't rotate.  Or slide to the other end of their bed either.  For those lathes the only choice is to switch to the other side of the headstock....  Or buy another lathe.
> 
> Marc


exactly. and i can switch to the other side of the headstock, but the shaft has a left hand thread on that end. i guess i could rig up a fan to run on that end since its always hot here.


----------



## marcruby (Sep 30, 2008)

Teknatool (the Nova folks) and Oneway do make LH thread chuck inserts.  I have a Oneway Stronghold chuck that I really like.  Buy two inserts and you'll have one of the best chucks you can own.


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 30, 2008)

nwcatman said:


> you are RIGHT! back to the drawing board i guess. dam.


 
I think I mentioned this earlier, perhaps without enough emphasis.  If you have one of the standard spindle threadings, it should not be difficult to find a faceplate with reverse threads. 

Try looking in the Grizzly catalog or do a simple general Internet search and you should be able to find one.


----------



## Chuck Key (Oct 1, 2008)

Randy_ said:


> I think I mentioned this earlier, perhaps without enough emphasis. If you have one of the standard spindle threadings, it should not be difficult to find a faceplate with reverse threads.
> 
> Try looking in the Grizzly catalog or do a simple general Internet search and you should be able to find one.


 
Harbor Fright has one advertised as Item Number 98757 They call it 1" RH/LH Screw Chuck. Take the screw out and you are left with a 2 1/2 inch diameter face plate. Howerver keep reading!

I have had three of these trying to get one to work this week. Finally got one where the 1 x 8 RH threads would fit my lathe. None of them had left hand threads just a line where it looks like that tried to thread with a broken tap or something. The right hand threads on two of them had so much power coat on the threads that I could not screw the chuck on my lathe.

I took the screw out and redrilled and tapped for 3/8 x 16 and made a dedicated bottle stopper chuck out of it.

Would still like to have another on but will not buy until they get the thread issues fixed. I tried to explain these problems to the guys at HF and mentioned they should not even have them out for sale. The said they would talk to the Manager of the store.


----------

